# a highly recommended tv show and a movie



## pheniox17

this is for the few that enjoys movie nights

first the movie

Pacific rim (no Aussies don't sound like that)
its basically a cross between Godzilla and a computer game, big aliens are attacking earth, the response to start with is large man controlled robots to fight them, the second response (in government fashion) build a wall, its got a nice shot of Sydney and a great story

the TV show (I don't have pay TV)

falling skies, a alien invasion...

first season... 6 months after the invasion, and what they did

second season, starts 6 months where season 1 left off

third season is 9 months

I haven't seen season 4 yet its only just been released on us screens now

why I brought falling skies up

it focuses on gorilla warfare, leadership issues, gives a idea of issues of a group the size of 400 people (to start with, 100 fighters 300 civilians) and the pain of loss, this overall for us (they are small seasons, 10 episodes long) is a grate eye opener  (yes fiction, but some fiction can create at least a thought, or link to another plan)

enjoy


----------



## csi-tech

Pacific Rim was awesome, I like Sons of Anarchy anyway and seeing Clay and Jax on the big screen was a blast. I just started watching Walking Dead last week. Falling skies and under the dome are next on my list. Good recommendations.


----------



## TXprepper

Did anyone see the new show last night I think it was "The Last Ship"?


----------



## Beach Kowboy

pheniox17 said:


> this is for the few that enjoys movie nights
> 
> first the movie
> 
> Pacific rim (no Aussies don't sound like that)
> its basically a cross between Godzilla and a computer game, big aliens are attacking earth, the response to start with is large man controlled robots to fight them, the second response (in government fashion) build a wall, its got a nice shot of Sydney and a great story
> 
> the TV show (I don't have pay TV)
> 
> falling skies, a alien invasion...
> 
> first season... 6 months after the invasion, and what they did
> 
> second season, starts 6 months where season 1 left off
> 
> third season is 9 months
> 
> I haven't seen season 4 yet its only just been released on us screens now
> 
> why I brought falling skies up
> 
> it focuses on gorilla warfare, leadership issues, gives a idea of issues of a group the size of 400 people (to start with, 100 fighters 300 civilians) and the pain of loss, this overall for us (they are small seasons, 10 episodes long) is a grate eye opener  (yes fiction, but some fiction can create at least a thought, or link to another plan)
> 
> enjoy


I have been SICK AS A DOG for the past 5 days. When I say sick, I mean SICK. Anyway, I watched tv quite a bit for the past several days. I had already watched the first 2 seasons of Falling Skies and in the pqast 5 days, watched the 3rd season and the last season of the Unit. If you want to watch the first episode of season 3 of Falling Skies, go to TV Series online Scroll down and you will see the shows you can pick. You will get popups sometime, or it might tell you to download flash or whatever. Just X out of those pages and it will take you to the show. Also, sometimes is will hesitate, just pause it for a few minutes and let it buffer. It is an excellent site to watch shows without commercials. A site for movies with Free Movies Online - Watch Free Movies - Watch Full Movies Online - Download Movies For Free it is the same thing but for movies. Pick a movie and when a popup comes just x out the same way. If is says file no longer exists, just go down the list below of the options. Once you get there you will see what I'm talkin about.. Hope this helps.


----------



## pheniox17

csi-tech said:


> Pacific Rim was awesome, I like Sons of Anarchy anyway and seeing Clay and Jax on the big screen was a blast. I just started watching Walking Dead last week. Falling skies and under the dome are next on my list. Good recommendations.


watched the first 2 epps of the dome.... man you will be disappointed, its a chick drama, that is almost as bad as days of our lives


----------



## Deebo

A little of subject, but deals with todays news, The Bridge season two starts pretty soon.


----------



## Efram

TXprepper said:


> Did anyone see the new show last night I think it was "The Last Ship"?


I have been watching this. I really like it, in particular the lady with the Brit accent...ok, I digress. I can definitely see where a U.S. Navy Destroyer would come in handy when post-SHTF.


----------



## Batty

i enjoyed the first 3 seasons of Falling Skies but the current season is so ridiculous i have lost interest. The Last Ship is pretty interesting, while also completely ridiculous. The Lottery, which just started, is ok as well. It's set in the near future and they are in a "fertility" crisis. Basically the last human born was 6 years ago and no one can figure out why. The Walking Dead is awesome, anxiously waiting for the season premier in October.


----------



## FrostKitten

Pacific Rim struck me as a live-action version of Evangelion, an older anime that I liked pretty well (most of the older stuff is better than the new). It was different enough, however, that I enjoyed it without thinking of aforementioned anime too much.

Falling Skies is amazing. I was waiting for Season 4 to be put up in its entirety before picking it back up, but then I got distracted (go figure ).

The Last Ship I started to watch, then decided I was better off reading the book when I get around to it, which is based off a nuclear crisis rather than the pandemic the show is based around. It's interesting, but I can't keep my attention on it >.>

I used to enjoy Walking Dead a lot, I _really_ need to catch up on it. But considering I just picked up The Giver quartet, this may be put off.

On that note, has anybody seen/planning to see The Giver in theatres? Or after it releases, would be cheaper.


----------



## Dalarast

Batty said:


> i enjoyed the first 3 seasons of Falling Skies but the current season is so ridiculous i have lost interest. The Last Ship is pretty interesting, while also completely ridiculous. The Lottery, which just started, is ok as well. It's set in the near future and they are in a "fertility" crisis. Basically the last human born was 6 years ago and no one can figure out why. The Walking Dead is awesome, anxiously waiting for the season premier in October.


I purchased the season pass to Falling Skies season 4 over here and watched most of the season so far. And I agree so much with Batty.... I'm forcing myself through it because I paid for it; but it has the feeling of it being rushed to put closer on the show. I think they have one more season left. But yeah... the first two seasons I was so into that show. And like most great shows around this subject was surprised they did not cancel it (cough cough Jericho). There was a British tv show we watched on Netflix called I believe Survivors. Another great short lived show that deals with a virus that wipes out most of the worlds population.


----------



## Titanic

Pacific Rim was awesome! I guess you could make the argument that it was all about spectacle and nothing to do with plot/characterisation, but, well, that didn't bother me. Survivors was a good British show, wish that had lasted a bit longer.


----------



## Notsoyoung

I watch Walking Dead and Falling Skies. What I find particularly interesting is not the alien or zombie aspects but the interactions of the people and what they have to do to survive. On the Walking Dead, although the Zombies are a constant danger, their main dangers are caused by are other people.


----------



## TG

TXprepper said:


> Did anyone see the new show last night I think it was "The Last Ship"?


I love "The Last Ship", can't wait for second season


----------



## TG

I can't watch "Walking Dead" or anything with zombies, too many scary zombie myths scared me during summer camps, I'm still traumatized haha


----------



## Derma-Redi

Jericho was pretty good for a SHTF movie. More realistic than Robots I suppose but it did get too drama...ish for me but overall pretty good.

Jericho (TV Series 2006?2008) - IMDb


----------



## TG

Derma-Redi said:


> Jericho was pretty good for a SHTF movie. More realistic than Robots I suppose but it did get too drama...ish for me but overall pretty good.
> 
> Jericho (TV Series 2006?2008) - IMDb


Too bad Jericho got cancelled, very interesting story progression


----------



## 7515

Does anyone watch "Naked and afraid" television show?
Any thoughts?

I am not sure how rigged the episodes are but it looks pretty real.


----------



## TG

I started watching "The Lottery", it's about a world-wide fertility crisis, so far so good


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

I like "Walking Dead" simply for the moral dilemmas presented and more prep/survival scenes. Zombies are a backdrop. (although the actors never reload their weapons)
I like "Last Ship" because it addresses an issue we often discussed at sea. Sailors talk about "what ifs" everyday. (Also never reload weapons, and what about the helicopter? Where is it?)
I watch "Under the Dome" cuz my sweetheart likes it - that's important. (Its a mystical soap opera.)
Never heard of "Jericho" gonna check it out.
I watch "Running Wild with Bear Grylls." It has good foraging tips, etc.

Movies?
Hard to beat these two classics: Red Dawn (1984) and Outbreak 1995.
Two new faves are "The Edge" The Edge (1997) - IMDb
and "Snow Walker" The Snow Walker (2003) - IMDb

I hope "The Road" comes on TV soon - I've heard it is really good.


----------



## 7515

CWOLDOJAX;172629
I hope "The Road" comes on TV soon - I've heard it is really good.[/QUOTE said:


> The Road is an excellent movie. Eye opening and must see for new preppers


----------



## pheniox17

TorontoGal said:


> Too bad Jericho got cancelled, very interesting story progression


I liked the first 2 seasons of that but is was getting stupid, I hope falling skies don't turn into lost (starts good, gets a little better then its like the writer is on crack, wtf)

Walking dead the way it starts, "oi you, yes you dumb ass in the tank" is the way it plays, every move is fun to pick apart as insanity, but lots of good points, just don't use a prison as a bol...


----------



## dannydefense

Walking Dead isn't about the zombies. It never was, from our perspective or the writers (Robert Kirkman fully intended that it was about the people and how they coped).

Falling Skies started out so strong! Season one was great. Season two... eh, way too rushed. Stopped watching it before we got fully current, it's not the same show, it's not the same characters, and the story line has no focus at all. It'll be cancelled and it earned it.

We watched Pacific Rim before we watched Sons of Anarchy, so while I know Ron Perlman from prior work I had no idea that was Jackson.


----------



## TG

I should rent Pacific Rim...
"Walking Dead" might not be all about zombies but I still can't watch it.. first season, first episode, first 5 min and I quit


----------



## mcangus

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I like "Walking Dead" simply for the moral dilemmas presented and more prep/survival scenes. Zombies are a backdrop. (although the actors never reload their weapons)
> I like "Last Ship" because it addresses an issue we often discussed at sea. Sailors talk about "what ifs" everyday. (Also never reload weapons, and what about the helicopter? Where is it?)
> I watch "Under the Dome" cuz my sweetheart likes it - that's important. (Its a mystical soap opera.)
> Never heard of "Jericho" gonna check it out.
> I watch "Running Wild with Bear Grylls." It has good foraging tips, etc.
> 
> Movies?
> Hard to beat these two classics: Red Dawn (1984) and Outbreak 1995.
> Two new faves are "The Edge" The Edge (1997) - IMDb
> and "Snow Walker" The Snow Walker (2003) - IMDb
> 
> I hope "The Road" comes on TV soon - I've heard it is really good.


Everyone on here should give Jericho a try. I think you should give it at least 2 full episodes.

I am surprised it made it to even 2 seasons, not that it was bad, but because it is shockingly real. Too real for our government I bet, and their employers.


----------



## mcangus

TorontoGal said:


> I should rent Pacific Rim...
> "Walking Dead" might not be all about zombies but I still can't watch it.. first season, first episode, first 5 min and I quit


Walking Dead is for sure a very gruesome and bloody series. But I personally think it is a great, actually the best, Zombie series and Survival series.


----------



## TG

I can't get passed the walking dead, culturally conditioned fear. I hope that made sense in English


----------



## dannydefense

TorontoGal said:


> I can't get passed the walking dead, culturally conditioned fear. I hope that made sense in English


You don't have to get past them! Rick and Darryl will do that for you. You just have to go along for the ride.


----------



## mcangus

Random thought, I bet the writers, producers and those heavily involved in Jericho's storyline are on Big Gov's Hit List.


----------



## TG

dannydefense said:


> You don't have to get past them! Rick and Darryl will do that for you. You just have to go along for the ride.


Nope, I tried twice


----------



## pheniox17

mcangus said:


> Everyone on here should give Jericho a try. I think you should give it at least 2 full episodes.
> 
> I am surprised it made it to even 2 seasons, not that it was bad, but because it is shockingly real. Too real for our government I bet, and their employers.


I can't remember how long it went for, but towards the end it was getting really really stupid (beyond tin foil)

But the first season, holy shit!!! That's as close to real they could pump it, multiple nukes let off in the USA, things like fall out and unmaintained cold war bunkers, shortage of food, shortage of drugs, shortage of a real plan... (But the poor survo owner, having everyone in town steal his fuel, that still stands out and I haven't watched it in years)


----------



## remcbride

a movie on Netflix ,, "goodbye world ",, I think it shows an interesting senario


----------



## mcangus

remcbride said:


> a movie on Netflix ,, "goodbye world ",, I think it shows an interesting senario


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Derma-Redi said:


> Jericho was pretty good for a SHTF movie. More realistic than Robots I suppose but it did get too drama...ish for me but overall pretty good.
> 
> Jericho (TV Series 2006?2008) - IMDb


My cable provider still has the first two seasons online.
I am 1/2 way through the first season.


----------



## machinejjh

Seen them all. Was disappointed when they cancelled it.


----------



## GTGallop

Operation Petticoat - do the best you can with what you have.


----------



## roteirod

I'll recommend you such shows as Breaking Bad, Sopranos, Sons of Anarchy, Six Feet Under, etc. You can look for other recommendations on tvstock.net. Practically every TV Show there is definitely worth watching


----------

